
Because of a light switch, we built the most accurate gas leak protector - Mahmuudragab
https://www.eizeasta.com/ghasmo
======
Mahmuudragab
In October 2017, me and my family left home at 8 am

When we came back at 4pm,

We switched on a light.... and the home went on fire!

We founded later that the main gas odometer had a leak...and was waiting for
that click to start a fire. Since that time we have worked very hard to build
a device that makes us really safe, because any false alarm can terrify us....
to death!

Introducing "Ghasmo", the most accurate false alarm free gas leak detector &
Protector. \- 3 Times louder \- 20% More sensitive \- 3 Times accurate Than
any alarm in the market

It comes with an Auto shutdown motor that closes the gas handle automatically
in case of a leak. You can watch a video on how it works from here:
[https://www.eizeasta.com/ghasmo](https://www.eizeasta.com/ghasmo)

We are excited as we are launching pre-orders this months and we want to make
your homes safer!

We are excited to hear from you, feel free to contact us on our social media:
Instagram :
[https://www.instagram.com/eizeasta/](https://www.instagram.com/eizeasta/)
Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/Eizeasta/](https://www.facebook.com/Eizeasta/)

